# Eggdrop hilfe beim Script.



## Evolutio (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe heute auf meinem Server ein Eggdrop instaliert und ahbe auch gleich ein script gebastelt, doch es schreibt nicht so wie ich es möchte.
Er soll bei !start die sachen in den Channel schreiben und nciht per qry 

Code:

```
#Public Binding
bind pub - !helps Evolutio:help
bind pub - !start Evolutio:rofl
bind pub - !heal Evolutio:heal

proc Evolutio:help {nick uhost handle channel text} {
     putserv "NOTICE $nick : Dies ist eine Liste der Befehle, die der Bot kann."
     putserv "NOTICE $nick : Commands :"
     putserv "NOTICE $nick : !helps um die Hilfe aufzurufen."
     putserv "NOTICE $nick : !start um den ROLFCOPTER zu starten."
     putserv "NOTICE $nick : !heal um dich zu heilen."
     putserv "NOTICE $nick : !kill um jemanden zu töten." 
     putserv "NOTICE $nick : Irgendwelche Bugs bitte auf den ogn server im chan #Evolutio posten ;) ."
}

proc Evolutio:rofl {nick uhost handle channel text} {
	puthelp "privmsg $chan : $val";
	puthelp "PUTMSG $chan : Der ROFLCOPTER wurde von $Nick gestartet."
	puthelp "PUTMSG $chan : flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup flup"
	puthelp "PUTMSG $chan : Der ROFLCOPTER fliegt Wild durch den Channel und landet bei $nick ."
	puthelp "PUTMSG $chan : Der ROFLCOPTER wurde erfolgreich gelandet."
}

proc Evolutio:heal {nick uhost handle channel text} {
	putserv "PUTMSG $chan : Du hast dich geheilt."
	putserv "PUTMSG	$chan : abcdegfhijklmnopqqrstuvwxyz."
}
	

##########Plugincode END######################
putlog "Fun-By-Evolutio"
```

MfG Evo


----------

